# Foo Fighters Milton Keynes 2nd & 3rd July



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Anybody else got tickets? 

Darren


----------



## DeanC (Oct 28, 2008)

I tried, but didn't get any. Not bothered enough to keep trying for hours upon hours


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Nooo, according to the website the presale tickets have all been reserved for sunday the 3rd. I hate general sale, always a pain to get hold of a ticket


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh yeah!

We are going on the 3rd as the missus is seeing Take That on the 2nd 

Supported by Biffy Clyro too.

:wave:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Been thinking about getting tickets for this too.

Milten Keynes bowl is a pig of a place to get out of. Spent about nearly two hours just getting out of the car park after seeing Bon Jovi there a few years ago!

Chris.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Not got tickets but will try tomorrow for general sale, not that bothered if I don't you can always get tickets on the day anyway and usually a lot cheaper. That's what I usually do anyway never not managed to get tickets for anything before at the bowl....


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Got ours..... even managed to get a hotel room as well 

got to be about the 45,678 time we've seen them now :lol:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Frothey said:


> Got ours..... even managed to get a hotel room as well
> 
> got to be about the 45,678 time we've seen them now :lol:


Which hotel? When we saw Bon Jovi at MK a few years ago we stopped at the Camponile(?) Hotel. No one bothered to mention there was a tranny disco bar straight across the road. Twas a very nervous walk back after the show.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Jury's Inn, but I might to the campanile now you've pointed out the tranny bar :lol:

that would've been fun in 80's hair metal get up, all the back combed hair, spandex and makeup could've got a bit confusing...


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

And Lo behold, ticketb*stard are acting up, as is see tickets


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

viagogo are taking the ****.£100 for a ticket ,ok fair enough,over £30 booking , cheeky *******s,£10 delivery (the cheapest option) ****ing con and best but not least "ticket guarantee free" wtf is that anyway ?? i wouldnt mind seeing the foos but for that kind of money i will wait till they get back to wembley.whats MK stadium like anyway ??


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

TBH, wouldn't go to Wembley to see them again, sound wasn't great and the vaunted revolving stage only went around once. They did apologise about it, but I much prefer to see them in smaller venues, Dave's banter works so much better.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

silverback said:


> .whats MK stadium like anyway ??


Been there about 5 times to see Bon Jovi and also ZZ Top back in 1991 and always enjoyed it. You get a good view wherever you are and can just relax on the enbankment all day until the main event. Maybe not so good on a wet day but wouldnt know cause every time I,ve been its been red hot iirc.


----------

